# Single cylinder and four cylinder steam engines



## Parksy (Jan 29, 2016)

Gday all

Thought I'd post a few pics of the first engines I've made. The first is a single cylinder double acting Danny engine that came as a kit. I purchased this kit before actually purchasing a lathe, then the steep learning curve started from there.



It runs well and the feeling of it running for the first time was very rewarding, considering I've never done anything like this before.

I wanted to make something a little bit more elaborate so I made a 4cylinder steam engine. This didn't have plans and was off the top of my head.
























This engine runs very well and I can power it with my lungs. On the air compressor it surprisingly puts out enough power to burn my fingers if I attempt to hold the shaft.
If anyone hasn't already seen it, I'm attempting a nitro v8 engine which will be my first IC engine. I've seen it mentioned that beginners should start with simple engines first, but I don't mind a challenge.

Thanks for reading all

Andy


----------



## bazmak (Jan 30, 2016)

wish i could make something as good off the top of my head


----------



## 10K Pete (Jan 30, 2016)

That's some pretty cool valving/plumbing on the 4 cylinder. Not many
would come up with that!

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 30, 2016)

Wonderful stuff Andy, I wish more people would have a go at producing something like this.

Unless you are going into expansion engines, then it is just a matter of joining however many single cylinders you want, then getting the timing and feeds correct for the number of cylinders.

I am not saying what you did was easy, as I am sure it was not, but with a little thought many members on here could produce what you have done so elegantly.

Hope your next project turns out as well.


John


----------



## Parksy (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you all. The kind words means a lot. I've uploaded a video of the 4cylinder engine running. It has a bit of oil in the tubing hence the funny sounds it makes at start up.
http://youtu.be/AJdh9wP2gUM


----------



## vederstein (Jan 30, 2016)

Second engine.  No Plans ?!?!

Very impressive.

...Ved.


----------



## jayville (Jan 30, 2016)

very...very....good, amazing actually....clem


----------



## 10K Pete (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, I really like the way it runs. Sounds so goooddd!!

Pete


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 30, 2016)

Lots of cool moving stuff there.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 30, 2016)

Andy, that is a very nice looking engine.  I like the design and the way it runs.  It sounds great.

Chuck


----------



## Longboy (Apr 22, 2016)

I really enjoy your 5 bearing crank and block design using brass webs. Going to save that for reference!Thm:


----------

